# Bakayoko è del Napoli. E' fatta.



## admin (3 Ottobre 2020)

Pedullà: Bakayoko è un nuovo giocatore del Napoli. E' fatta. 

Sky conferma: mancano solo i dettagli.


----------



## JoKeR (3 Ottobre 2020)

Male, molto molto male per noi.

Siamo dei dilettanti, lo facciamo persino andare alla nostra peggiore concorrente per il quarto posto.

Dilettanti IDIOTT


----------



## malos (3 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pedullà: Bakayoko è un nuovo giocatore del Napoli. E' fatta.
> 
> Sky conferma: mancano solo i dettagli.



Ok ciao.


----------



## malos (3 Ottobre 2020)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Male, molto molto male per noi.
> 
> Siamo dei dilettanti, lo facciamo persino andare alla nostra peggiore concorrente per il quarto posto.
> 
> Dilettanti IDIOTT



Scusa cosa dovevano fare? Dare 30 milioni per lui posto che 2 prestiti alla stessa squadra non li fanno?


----------



## kipstar (3 Ottobre 2020)

serviva per me. non mi dite che come mediano in mezzo al campo sia meglio krunic di lui.....krunic è una mezz'ala.....non ha la fisicità per fare il centrocampo a due IMHO. e poi KK non può fare sempre tutte le partite....
e tra l'altro va in una squadra che teoricamente si gioca la CL .....


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pedullà: Bakayoko è un nuovo giocatore del Napoli. E' fatta.
> 
> Sky conferma: mancano solo i dettagli.



Va a chiudersi dentro la regione


----------



## JoKeR (3 Ottobre 2020)

?? Tu sai a che condizioni lo prende il Napoli??

Idiott doveva fare un minimo sforzo, perché siamo corti anche a cc.

Una soluzione la si trovava, l'ha trovata anche il Napoli eh, non il Manchester City per Dio!

Va bene così, avanti tutta con Krunic.


----------



## Hellscream (3 Ottobre 2020)

malos ha scritto:


> Scusa cosa dovevano fare? Dare 30 milioni per lui posto che 2 prestiti alla stessa squadra non li fanno?



Ehm, l'hanno preso in prestito secco con parte dello stipendio pagato, a quanto pare...


----------



## malos (3 Ottobre 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ehm, l'hanno preso in prestito secco con parte dello stipendio pagato, a quanto pare...



Appunto a noi 2 volte in prestito non lo davano.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Ottobre 2020)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> ?? Tu sai a che condizioni lo prende il Napoli??
> 
> Idiott doveva fare un minimo sforzo, perché siamo corti anche a cc.
> 
> ...



Beh Krunic è comunque la quarta opzione. Pare gli altri non esistano...


----------



## JoKeR (3 Ottobre 2020)

Abbiamo minimo altre 43 partite ufficiali. Ogni tre giorni. Ai tempi del COVID. Pare che questi fattori non esistano...


----------



## Swaitak (3 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pedullà: Bakayoko è un nuovo giocatore del Napoli. E' fatta.
> 
> Sky conferma: mancano solo i dettagli.



questo è un colpo basso


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pedullà: Bakayoko è un nuovo giocatore del Napoli. E' fatta.
> 
> Sky conferma: mancano solo i dettagli.



Non mi fascio la testa per Baka. Non avrebbe cambiato qualità dell’undici. A noi serve fare il salto di qualità nella formazione titolare.


----------



## SoloMVB (3 Ottobre 2020)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Abbiamo minimo altre 43 partite ufficiali. Ogni tre giorni. Ai tempi del COVID. Pare che questi fattori non esistano...



Con le premesse di questo fine settimana te le vedi in dvd 43 partite,cerchi fra quelle d'epoca durante il prossimo lockdown.


----------



## JoKeR (3 Ottobre 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Con le premesse di questo fine settimana te le vedi in dvd 43 partite,cerchi fra quelle d'epoca durante il prossimo lockdown.



Grazie al piffero, allora con sto ragionamento non avremmo dovuto manco prendere Hauge o altri! Cosa significa? Secondo te le altre nazioni serie, come la Germania, si comporterebbero così? Al momento sono in programma tutte ste partite non le ho decise io, poi se dovrò vederle in dvd amen.. oggi mi sono rivisto Milan - Juve 3-1 del 2006... sopravviverò


----------



## Djerry (3 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pedullà: Bakayoko è un nuovo giocatore del Napoli. E' fatta.
> 
> Sky conferma: mancano solo i dettagli.



Pensare che a me sembra un doppio vantaggio per noi: pericolo scampato da una parte, indebolimento di un'avversaria diretta dall'altra. 

E la cosa curiosa è che nei prossimi mesi ci sarà la solita esaltazione per le disarcionate di Baka ed il suo "impatto fisico nella serie A", ovvero gli stessi motivi per cui per me è inadeguato non avendo altro da offrire e costringendo la squadra a rinunciare a giocare più propositivo.

Davo per sottinteso il Napoli come squadra superiore a noi insieme a Juve, Inter ed Atalanta, ed ero un po' rassegnato per il quarto posto.
Ora con la svolta verso il 4231 di Gattuso ho qualche speranza in più.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pedullà: Bakayoko è un nuovo giocatore del Napoli. E' fatta.
> 
> Sky conferma: mancano solo i dettagli.



Tanta, tanta amarezza, vediamo la formula. Lui al posto di quel essere inutile di Krunic sarebbe un upgrade assurdo per far rifiatare Kessié.

Strano che vada da Gattuso comunque.


----------



## Zenos (3 Ottobre 2020)

E niente,anche quest'anno ci si qualifica il prossimo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Ottobre 2020)

aspetto la formula prima di iniziare ad imprecare


----------



## malos (3 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> aspetto la formula prima di iniziare ad imprecare



Prestito secco, a noi non lo davano due volte con la stessa formula.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Ottobre 2020)

malos ha scritto:


> Prestito secco, a noi non lo davano due volte con la stessa formula.



come no? prestito con diritto a 30 è un prestito secco.

se è prestito secco siamo degli incapaci. e poi mi fermo senza scrivere offese che è meglio. questo è proprio quello che serve in prestito secco. un giocatore pronto ed utile. mica diaz e quell'altro......


----------



## malos (3 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> come no? prestito con diritto a 30 è un prestito secco.
> 
> se è prestito secco siamo degli incapaci. e poi mi fermo senza scrivere offese che è meglio. questo è proprio quello che serve in prestito secco. un giocatore pronto ed utile. mica diaz e quell'altro......



Allora il Chelsea o mettevamo l'obbligo o non ci dava 2 volte il giocatore aggratis.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Ottobre 2020)

malos ha scritto:


> Allora il Chelsea o mettevamo l'obbligo o non ci dava 2 volte il giocatore aggratis.



mica vero il chelsea non voleva l'obbligo, a loro non interessa a chi lo danno. il chelsea non voleva un diritto basso, tutto qui.


----------



## Djerry (3 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pedullà: Bakayoko è un nuovo giocatore del Napoli. E' fatta.
> 
> Sky conferma: mancano solo i dettagli.



Mi torna alla mente quel "siete fuori strada" di Paolo su domanda specifica.
Due mesi col nome in ballo, poi ogni giorno sempre più vicino, poi è fatta, poi arriva Tonali e Baka è sempre vicino, poi ci qualifichiamo per i gironi e Baka è sempre più vicino... e poi questo si accorda in 24 ore col Napoli.

Poiché non vengo giù dalla montagna del sapone, e Paolo non ha mai dato segnali di bluffare quelle poche volte che si è esposto, mi viene il dubbio che abbiamo vissuto per tutto questo tempo un film (dell'orrore) mai realmente esistito o non seriamente.
Magari con regista qualche procuratore a cui piace giocare su più tavoli.


----------



## gabri65 (3 Ottobre 2020)

Certo che è singolare questa cosa, dopo il battibecco e le interviste dello scorso anno .

Ci sarebbe da fare una battutaccia, ma voglio bene a Rino e non voglio avviare fastidiose polemiche, acqua passata.


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Ottobre 2020)

secondo me è tutto legato alla mancata partenza di krunic. 

saltata la cessione in germania, era ovvio che ce lo saremmo tenuti e quindi per baka non c'è spazio. 

e poi sembra che pioli si sia improvvisamente innamorato di lui, appena può lo mette in campo, quando invece l'anno scorso non se lo filava manco di striscio. 

peccato per baka, sarebbe stato utilissimo, adesso dobbiamo sperare che a kessie non venga mai un acciacco.


----------



## Zenos (4 Ottobre 2020)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> secondo me è tutto legato alla mancata partenza di krunic.
> 
> saltata la cessione in germania, era ovvio che ce lo saremmo tenuti e quindi per baka non c'è spazio.
> 
> ...



Dobbiamo sperare che a kessie non venga un acciacco,che a Ibra non venga un acciacco,che a Castillejo venga un acciacco...ma dove vogliamo andare.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (4 Ottobre 2020)

Adesso il famoso esterno destro con molti goal e assist in canna diventa ancora più necessario, con buona pace di chi, spero scherzando, asserisce che “ma allora tanto valeva la rivoluzione di Rangnick” (perché, come noto, o fai una rivoluzione cambiando 6 o 7 titolari oppure manco un titolare nuovo puoi prendere; logica aristotelica at its finest).


----------



## Albijol (4 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pedullà: Bakayoko è un nuovo giocatore del Napoli. E' fatta.
> 
> Sky conferma: mancano solo i dettagli.



Bene...invece noi come riserva di Kessie abbiamo il magico Krunic


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (4 Ottobre 2020)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Bene...invece noi come riserva di Kessie abbiamo il magico Krunic



Sandrino può sostituire sia Bennacer che Kessie e può giocare in coppia con entrambi. La situazione a centrocampo non è drammatica.

È sull’esterno destro che è drammatica. Prima lo era pure sul lato terzino destro, ora non più, rimane l’esterno destro.


----------



## Konrad (4 Ottobre 2020)

Eh ma "il milanista" Gattuso non lo odiava???


----------



## Capitano (4 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Sandrino può sostituire sia Bennacer che Kessie e può giocare in coppia con entrambi. La situazione a centrocampo non è drammatica.
> 
> È sull’esterno destro che è drammatica. Prima lo era pure sul lato terzino destro, ora non più, rimane l’esterno destro.



Quoto al 100%. Ritrovo tanta isteria qui dentro neanche ci fossimo lasciati scappare Pelé. Sono sempre più convinto che dal Milan filtri pochissimo e quello che scrivono i giornali è fuffa...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (4 Ottobre 2020)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Eh ma "il milanista" Gattuso non lo odiava???



Certo che quel “il milanista” tra virgolette stona non poco, eh.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Sandrino può sostituire sia Bennacer che Kessie e può giocare in coppia con entrambi. La situazione a centrocampo non è drammatica.
> 
> È sull’esterno destro che è drammatica. Prima lo era pure sul lato terzino destro, ora non più, rimane l’esterno destro.



Penso che a questo punto abbiano deciso di lasciare spazio in avanti per valutare e far crescere la marea di ragazzi che abbiamo li:

Saelaemakers 1999
Hauge 1999
Diaz 1999
Leao 1999
Maldini 2001
Colombo 2002

Dietro il nucleo titolare “maturo”
Castillejo 1995
Chalanoglu 1994
Rebic 1993
Ibrahimovic 1981


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (4 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Penso che a questo punto abbiano deciso di lasciare spazio in avanti per valutare e far crescere la marea di ragazzi che abbiamo li:
> 
> Saelaemakers 1999
> Hauge 1999
> ...



Hauge va benissimo, ma Gallinejo titolare è una presa per il culo, dai. Non si può giocare con uno così titolare. Salmonstriker stesso, che è un’ottima riserva e basta, è superiore a lui.

Un innesto a destra è assolutamente necessario, altro che Bakayoko e Kabak.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Hauge va benissimo, ma Gallinejo titolare è una presa per il culo, dai. Non si può giocare con uno così titolare. Salmonstriker stesso, che è un’ottima riserva e basta, è superiore a lui.
> 
> Un innesto a destra è assolutamente necessario, altro che Bakayoko e Kabak.



Non arriverá, mettiamoci il cuore in pace. Magari sará valutato qualcuno a Gennaio.
Ma vediamo se arriviamo a giocarci, perché la vicenda Juve-Napoli vedremo come finirá


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (4 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non arriverá, mettiamoci il cuore in pace. Magari sará valutato qualcuno a Gennaio.
> Ma vediamo se arriviamo a giocarci, perché la vicenda Juve-Napoli vedremo come finirá



Beh si, ormai si era capito. Ciò che non capisco è che senso abbia andare a prendere un altro centrale difensivo e rimanere con esterni destri da decimo posto, ma tant’è.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Ottobre 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Mi torna alla mente quel "siete fuori strada" di Paolo su domanda specifica.
> Due mesi col nome in ballo, poi ogni giorno sempre più vicino, poi è fatta, poi arriva Tonali e Baka è sempre vicino, poi ci qualifichiamo per i gironi e Baka è sempre più vicino... e poi questo si accorda in 24 ore col Napoli.
> 
> Poiché non vengo giù dalla montagna del sapone, e Paolo non ha mai dato segnali di bluffare quelle poche volte che si è esposto, mi viene il dubbio che abbiamo vissuto per tutto questo tempo un film (dell'orrore) mai realmente esistito o non seriamente.
> Magari con regista qualche procuratore a cui piace giocare su più tavoli.



Ho capito che baka non sarebbe arrivato al milan il giorno in cui maldini ha dichiarato che è un grande giocatore.


----------



## enigmistic02 (4 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pedullà: Bakayoko è un nuovo giocatore del Napoli. E' fatta.
> 
> Sky conferma: mancano solo i dettagli.



Logico che non venisse da noi. Aveva senso parlarne ed auspicarne l'acquisto fino al giorno nel quale si è iniziato a credere possibile l'acquisto di Tonali. Nelle nostre condizioni, una volta preso Sandro, aveva poco senso prendere un quarto con quelle premesse d'ingaggio.


----------



## rossonero71 (4 Ottobre 2020)

Inspiegabile come in prestito secco non sia venuto da noi


----------



## Garrincha (4 Ottobre 2020)

Curioso che Gattuso se lo riprenda dopo che per lui non era in grado di stoppare un pallone, manca completamente di ogni fondamentale ©

Forse è meglio così vedendo il rendimento di Kessie attuaee di come i due si influenzavano negativamente come comportamenti.

È chiaro che uno come Kessie in rosa non c'è ma sia Tonali che Bennancer sono centrocampisti in grado di fare la fase difensiva, il centrocampo non sarà senza filtro con loro. 

Mi lascia perplesso se si rimane così la cessione di Pobega che avrebbe trovato spazio in stagione, forse con l'arrivo di un altro centrale difensivo valutano Gabbia come quinto centrocampista alla bisogna


----------



## emamilan99 (4 Ottobre 2020)

In bocca al lupo Baka.. una mediana kessie Baka Bennacer Tonali sarebbe stata impressionante, ma è meglio krunic..


----------



## Ragnet_7 (4 Ottobre 2020)

felicissimo che non sia tornato qua.


----------



## Milanoide (4 Ottobre 2020)

Quando arrivò da noi la gran parte lo schifavano.
Non impressionò in positivo subito, ma era chiaro che con quel fisico non se ne poteva fare a meno.
Finì la stagione con Ultimo Uomo che lo considerava un clamoroso "mismatch". Uno che nessuno riusciva a contrastare.
Alcuni come Pellegatti, a ragione, ritengono che in fase di riavvio azione non fosse il massimo per il gioco di Pioli.
Bravo a rubarla, a suo modo a tenerla, ma fraseggio lungo-corto e veloce non sono nelle sue corde.
Io lo avrei voluto lo stesso.
Però il Chelsea non poteva darla vinta a chi giocava spavaldamente al ribasso.
E poi ho letto che Baka era disponibile a ridursi lo stipendio a tre milioni il primo anno, ma dal secondo ne voleva già 4,5. 
E non è che gli altri in rosa poi li tieni buoni coi confetti.
Peccato, ma credo che a gioco lungo Maldini abbia in mente qualcuno che fa la differenza in avanti, purtroppo si infortuna spesso... Z.


----------



## BELOUFA (4 Ottobre 2020)

Grave errore, nel 4231 è un giocatore maestoso,copre una parte enorme di terreno di gioco e sulle seconde palle (rinvii dei portieri) arriva sempre per primo.
Poi abbiamo l'europa League con un girone tosto, ci dicono che c'è Krunic ma davvero pensate che se kessie deve saltare 3/4 partite giocherebbe Rade nei 2?
Ci ritroveremmo a giocare nella migliore delle ipotesi con Tonali e Bennacer che contro mediane come quelle di Atalanta, Inter ecc...verrebbero sgretolato.
Grave errore, ed è un errore di taccagneria, hanno voluto raccattare l'ingaggio.
Sul mercato non hanno fatto nulla per migliorare la rosa, puntano su annata fortunosa, ma non è questo il modo di fare calcio, non è questo il modo di amministrare una società che si chiama Milan


----------



## Zenos (4 Ottobre 2020)

BELOUFA ha scritto:


> Grave errore, nel 4231 è un giocatore maestoso,copre una parte enorme di terreno di gioco e sulle seconde palle (rinvii dei portieri) arriva sempre per primo.
> Poi abbiamo l'europa League con un girone tosto, ci dicono che c'è Krunic ma davvero pensate che se kessie deve saltare 3/4 partite giocherebbe Rade nei 2?
> Ci ritroveremmo a giocare nella migliore delle ipotesi con Tonali e Bennacer che contro mediane come quelle di Atalanta, Inter ecc...verrebbero sgretolato.
> Grave errore, ed è un errore di taccagneria, hanno voluto raccattare l'ingaggio.
> Sul mercato non hanno fatto nulla per migliorare la rosa, puntano su annata fortunosa, ma non è questo il modo di fare calcio, non è questo il modo di amministrare una società che si chiama Milan



Tra un po' verrai attaccato da molti che difendono i dirigenti a spada tratta perché han fatto un lavoro eccellente per arrivare... nuovamente tra il 5 ed il 6 posto se va bene.


----------



## BELOUFA (4 Ottobre 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Tra un po' verrai attaccato da molti che difendono i dirigenti a spada tratta perché han fatto un lavoro eccellente per arrivare... nuovamente tra il 5 ed il 6 posto se va bene.




A me i dirigenti del milan vanno benissimo, la proprietà è farlocca.


----------



## Milanoide (4 Ottobre 2020)

Hanno una filosofia di investimento e dei paletti UEFA da rispettare.
Gli "all in" e le scorciatoie ce le siamo bruciate negli anni recenti.
Krunic era il primo sulla lista dei partenti ed ancora non è partito perché non era costato quasi niente.
Hanno dato giustamente priorità ad altre cessioni.
Credo che nemmeno la pulce del cane del magazziniere possa pensare che Krunic vada bene nei 2 di centrocampo.
Le prestazioni fin qui, poi...


----------



## JoKeR (4 Ottobre 2020)

BELOUFA ha scritto:


> A me i dirigenti del milan vanno benissimo, la proprietà è farlocca.



Chapeau! Sembra che ci voglia un genio a capirlo che la proprietà attuale è peggio del peggior cinese fake.

Non prendere Baka, un buon mestierante, utile come il pane, non ha senso.
Andiamo con Krunic, avanti tutta miei prodi!


----------

